# New 2011 250Rs



## Steve Mc (Jan 8, 2012)

My wife and I just bought a 2011 Outback 250RS. It looks like a beautiful unit. Stepping up from a 2002 Starcraft Constellation Comet Tent Camper. I will tow with a Black 2003 Chevy Avalanche with the Z66 package. Hopefully it will be able to handle it. We will be picking it up at the end of month. Any advice for new owners?

I have read that most have built a support for the real slide bed. I asked my dealership and they said they have not had any issues but we are pretty flat in Ohio. They said the Outbacks have come along way. I wonder why they did not have something similar to a pop up to secure it when it is in. Any thoughts.

We can't wait to use it....I will post a before and after pic after we pick it up..


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome to the site. LOTS of good information here and great, knowledgeable folks. I spent weeks before and after the purchase of ours going over past posts here with a fine tooth comb. First bit of advice (and not trying to scare ya), make sure you have a thorough Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI) list with you when you go to get it, stick with it and check EVERYTHING, and alot yourself twice the amount of time you thought you'd need to accomplish it. You'll be excited and likely want to just "get home and play with it", but be thorough. We love ours and can't wait for the snows to clear. Regards, BGood


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

Others can correct me if I am wrong, but I think the supports are not necessary with the new electric slide Outbacks. I think it was more important for the older versions where the inside supports were not sturdy enough. I am pretty sure that Outback is telling customers that they can "Turtle" with the new models. That is sleep in the sliding beds while they are not extended.

Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## Steve Mc (Jan 8, 2012)

W.E.BGood said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the site. LOTS of good information here and great, knowledgeable folks. I spent weeks before and after the purchase of ours going over past posts here with a fine tooth comb. First bit of advice (and not trying to scare ya), make sure you have a thorough Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI) list with you when you go to get it, stick with it and check EVERYTHING, and alot yourself twice the amount of time you thought you'd need to accomplish it. You'll be excited and likely want to just "get home and play with it", but be thorough. We love ours and can't wait for the snows to clear. Regards, BGood


Thanks for the advice. My brother has bought several new Travel Trailers so he and I have already looked over it very well when I purchased it. My dealer schedules 3 hours for the inspection so I will take your advice and pay close attention.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

welcome to the forum. i made the mistake of taking the kids with me on my first trailer pdi . if you can do it with out them then it will be a better process. i missed a few items by loosing the my focus.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new camper







We also moved up from a pop-up and the the floorplan is awesome.This site has all the info you may want or need all you have to do is ask,as some have chimed in take your time on the PDI.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new 250RS!








IMHO it's an awesome layout that you're going to love! It never feels cramped, even on a rainy day. We've had ours for two seasons, and don't see any need for a change.
It's good to hear that you plan to take your time and be thorough on the PDI. It's time well spent.

As for a bunk support, I haven't heard of any of the new power slides dropping when retracted, but I still decided it couldn't hurt to give a little extra support for traveling. If you think about the weight of the slide, and the forces leveraged on the back wall when the trailer bucks over a big hump in the road, it's not hard to imagine the potential for eventual damage to the support system. I made a simple support out of an 8" block of 2 x 4 wrapped in carpet, as a foot to spread the load on the floor. On that, I stand a length of 2 x 2 with the top end wrapped in carpet. It's about an eighth inch too long, just to give a little preload on the bed. I only use it for travel, and remove it when the trailer is not in use.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the site.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome and Congrats on the new 250RS - great choice - your gonna love it!


----------

